# foot switch for a scroll saw



## leptus (2 Mar 2012)

hi every one can any one advice me , i want to get a foot switch for my scroll saw, will the ones on ebay work? they rated as 240v 10amp and selling at about £6 any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Mar 2012)

Hi what is the item number on Ebay.


----------



## leptus (3 Mar 2012)

hi geoffrey the ebay no is 290675222194


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Mar 2012)

Hi leptus i Looked at foot Switch on Ebay its ideal for what you want.
But you may need to rewire it.
Geoff :wink:


----------



## leptus (3 Mar 2012)

thanks Geoff is complicted to rewire it?


----------



## Geoffrey (4 Mar 2012)

Hi it might be if its a sealed unit look on ebay for some more.

Geoff


----------



## leptus (5 Mar 2012)

hi Geoff i emailed the seller and he says it is not sealed , so i orderd one for £6 you can't go wrong.


----------



## loftyhermes (6 Mar 2012)

If your saw has a NVR switch then the saw will want rewiring to bypass it.


----------



## leptus (6 Mar 2012)

hi lofty no it does not have nvr switch just an on, off and a knob for speed control.


----------



## Splintez (13 Mar 2012)

Hi Leptus, if you haven't got a footswitch yet have a look at this....EBAY NO. 120784044794.
I use one of these and it controls my saw, dust extraction, and three spotlights.
Hope this helps.


George.


----------



## Webby (23 Mar 2012)

Splintez":37p9kcvp said:


> Hi Leptus, if you haven't got a footswitch yet have a look at this....EBAY NO. 120784044794.
> I use one of these and it controls my saw, dust extraction, and three spotlights.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Just had a look on the bay ..this has now gone  

tried to do a search of another again to no avail ...unless you know of another George  

I think this would be very useful 

Dave


----------



## Splintez (23 Mar 2012)

item no. 170807763728.
Same item, different seller.
Hope this helps.
George.


----------



## leptus (30 Mar 2012)

hi and thanks every one for your replies ,the foot switch has arrived at last , the problem is i have no idea how to rewire it to my scroll saw. i opend it up by unscrewing two screws in side a cable with three wires about a foot long the colors of the the wire are blue, yellow and a red. does any body know how to rewire it best regards


----------



## stewart (7 Apr 2012)

This might help someone give an answer to how this should be wired...


----------

